# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه قسم الصور  كاميرات مراقبة في أماكن لن تتوقعه

## mohamed73

*كاميرات مراقبة في أماكن لن تتوقعها*    *Hidden Cameras*

----------


## khaled_moon

عمل رائع ... جزاك الله خيرااا وجعله في ميزان حسناتك .

----------


## AMR@RAMZI

سبحان الله 
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
 علم الانسان مالم يعلم 
صدق الله العظيم  
جزاك الله كل خير

----------


## امير الصمت

فعلا كاميرات لا تخطر على بالك اماكنها   شكاك يا عم من المخابرات لازم اخد بالى منك
لتكون حطيت لي كامرة فى المنتدى.

----------


## seffari

تكنلوجيا خطيرة اخي محمد باركم الله فيك

----------


## salihmob

*مشكور محمد 
التكنلوجيا في تقدم مستمر*

----------

